# SVGA/VGA Kabel in weiß



## TarAldarion (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein SVGA/VGA-Kabel komplett in weiß herbekomme(1Meter)? Am besten wäre es über das Internet.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

TarAldarion


----------



## darkframe (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hier: VGA-Kabel weiss


----------

